# Lariam (Generic name Mefloquin) Reaction



## HTFUAlberta (16 Jan 2014)

Greetings all,

Quick question before my medical. I had an averse reaction to Lariam before a trip to Nepal back in 1997. I had the usual reactions minus the panic attacks and attempted suicide/murder compulsions that everybody hears about. I was put on another anti malaial with no problems. I'm willingly going to declare it as a mild adverse reation but I am curious if anybody has been denied due to this. Other than that I'm healthy as a horse.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated and if I get the no go at least I said I tried!

Stay safe, HTFU


----------



## Infanteer (16 Jan 2014)

I don't see an issue.  I was put on Lariam prior to deploying to Afghanistan and had some wierd reaction to it so they just put me on one of the other drugs (there was a choice of three, IIRC).


----------



## HTFUAlberta (16 Jan 2014)

Appreciate the quick reply Infanteer. 

Good to know that my one "allergy" isn't a make or break deal. I was put on Doxycyclene and made it back Malaria free! 

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jan 2014)

If we're going to traditional ranks, we should return to traditional treatments for malaria as well.

Gin & Tonic.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we're going to traditional ranks, we should return to traditional treatments for malaria as well.
> 
> Gin & Tonic.



Except most tonic water on the market doesn't contain Quinine.  Just artifical flavouring.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (16 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we're going to traditional ranks, we should return to traditional treatments for malaria as well.
> 
> Gin & Tonic.



When I was in Nepal all the "sa'abs" were given G and T's at lunch and dinner. I don't know if it helped but morale was pretty damn high! I guess that's one colonial legacy that should stay in place.


----------



## DAA (16 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we're going to traditional ranks, we should return to traditional treatments for malaria as well.
> 
> Gin & Tonic.



I hear you.  My traditional medication was Bacardi White Rum.  It was the easiest to smuggle into a "dry" country in a very large water bottle.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 Jan 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Except most tonic water on the market doesn't contain Quinine.  Just artifical flavouring.



Then we also need to return to traditional tonic  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jan 2014)

HTFUAlberta said:
			
		

> I had the usual reactions minus the panic attacks and attempted suicide/murder compulsions that everybody hears about.


Me too.  I was kind of disappointed.   


Mind you, with some deployments I didn't require medication in order to experience homicidal ideation.   ;D


----------



## HTFUAlberta (17 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Me too.  I was kind of disappointed.
> 
> 
> Mind you, with some deployments I didn't require medication in order to experience homicidal ideation.   ;D



Apologies for the last one. Getting off night shift makes me a bit slow sometimes.....

I was going to say that I have a feeling that if and/or when one joins the CF homicidal ideation may be a helpful quality. My co-workers who are vets have mentioned that it's an operational asset under some circumstances. And I think that Mefloquin or not it would be an easy buy in depending on the circumstances. And I mean that not in some sick kill 'em all mentality.

Now off to bed and then the Medical... Wish me luck!

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jan 2014)

HTFUAlberta said:
			
		

> .......when one joins the CF, homicidal ideation may be a helpful quality.


 I meant _within_ our fence-line     >

           <----- it's a joke.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (17 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I meant _within_ our fence-line     >
> 
> <----- it's a joke.



Well I've had some moments around the fire hall where I would agree wholeheartedly with you.

This sounds like something from a firefighting forum now. Including how easy we stray from the topic. I think if I get in I'm going to like the CF! Sorry admins for getting off topic on the medical thread....


----------



## HTFUAlberta (21 Jan 2014)

Quick follow up for anybody researching or searching this pretty obscure topic. When the Sgt. (who is a PA) gave me my medical it (my reaction to Lariam) was followed up by a quick question regarding any mental health issues (none). Then the topic was dropped and the medical proceeded....

In short it seems that (for myself at least) having an adverse reaction to Lariam is NOT an issue during the recruitment process. This is obviously my personal experience but take it for what it's worth. But I'm pretty sure the pool of CF applicants who have had adverse reactions to Lariam (or who have used it) is relatively small. Now I will leave this VERY obscure medical topic and hope it may help someone else in the future. 

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## CombatDoc (21 Jan 2014)

Just a point for clarification - if you were assessed by a Sgt, then they are a Med Tech and not a PA. All PAs are  ranked WO/PO1 upon successful completion of training.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jan 2014)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> .... if you were assessed by a Sgt, then they are a Med Tech and not a PA.


Or an RMS clerk with a twisted sense of humour and a box of rubber gloves.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (22 Jan 2014)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Just a point for clarification - if you were assessed by a Sgt, then they are a Med Tech and not a PA. All PAs are  ranked WO/PO1 upon successful completion of training.



Uh oh.... I think I was calling a WO a Sgt..... Because he was definitely a PA.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jan 2014)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> Just a point for clarification - if you were assessed by a Sgt, then they are a Med Tech and not a PA. All PAs are  ranked WO/PO1 upon successful completion of training.



Not completely true...I'm a PA and I'm a Sgt because I didn't have my ILQ when I got out of the Reg Force and went to the Reserve.

MM


----------

